# Petsmart Banfield CLinic or Private Vet?



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

Which one is better? Anyone a member of a Banfield Clinic? Likes/Dislikes.


Thanks!


----------



## turborich (Sep 11, 2008)

It probally varies from each Banfield location but I wasn't happy with the one here in Las Vegas. I won't get into details but I left really angry.

I prefer a private vet who is not part of a national chain. only my oppinion though. It all depends on the vet.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Banfield is NOT a private vet. I personally would have nothing to do with them. Check the Internet and you will see many complaints.

If you are thinking about going there and purchasing one of their health plans, be sure to read the small print.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I would NOT use Banfield for anything.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I go to Banfield sometimes to buy heartworm prevention when im running low and forget to order it online. That's the only thing I use them for, I wont let them touch my dogs.

When I first got Pandora I took her there and they wanted to give her the shots without me in the room, like they wanted to take her in the back to give shots.

I said no way, grabbed my dog and left.

I also think they are way too expensive.


----------



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you guys, I almost signed up on saturday but I wanted to do my research first. Glad i did. =)


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad you did. Def take your dog to a private vet. And do a little research on them as well. Back in Hickory we had to switch vets because well ours almost killed both of our dogs.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Kiks said:


> Which one is better? Anyone a member of a Banfield Clinic? Likes/Dislikes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I use the Petsmart Banfield Clinic in Levittown NY-I have been going for a year now and have not had any problems with them.I signed up for their wellness plan which is $25 dollars a month. I have had my girl their several times and have received phone calls from them checking on how she is doing. Maybe each clinic differs from one another. I also checked out the vets credentials to see if he had any disciplinary actions against him before I signed up with them. I had a regular vet for my lab and I knew she was sick and dying when I took her in, they told me she was ok-two weeks later I had to put her down.I think everyone should check out the vets credentials to see if they are competant to treat our animals before we consider them to care for our pets. My girl is now 13 months old and doing great. I also took out additional pet insurance for her incase she ever gets hurt or sick-they pay 80% of the bill which really helps god forbid anything happens.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

If anyone is intersted here is more on Banfield

http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS306&q=bad+reports+Banfield+vets&aq=f

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080213135605AAjP2ls

http://www.checkbook.org/sitemap/wa...d_Articles/Veterinarians/detail.cfm?uKey=1349

Here is info on their insurance
http://www.petinsurancepro.com/what-you-must-know-about-banfield-pet-insurance-a-review/



laceygirl said:


> I also checked out the vets credentials to see if he had any disciplinary actions against him before I signed up with them. I had a regular vet for my lab and I knew she was sick and dying when I took her in, they told me she was ok-two weeks later I had to put her down.I think everyone should check out the vets credentials to see if they are competant to treat our animals before we consider them to care for our pets.


ITA *always* check out their credentials and any complaints.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

ITA???? What's that mean please?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

myminpins said:


> ITA???? What's that mean please?


Sorry.... ITA = *I* *t*otally *a*gree.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks... I've seen it before but never figured it out!! LOL


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Thanks... I've seen it before but never figured it out!! LOL



(I'm) Laughing out loud.. not all of us are 20 year olds who always communicate in "textspeak." 

KWIM?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, yeah... I have two teens but also a link to "urban dictionary" so I understand them!! LOL !!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Banfield here at our PetSmart. I don't think I'll ever go there again!

Two weeks after I adopted Donny I took him there to get his stitches removed, which were free of cost. However when I got there, I had to stand and wait -twenty- minutes before someone came from the back to greet me! (And yes, I was there when they were in operating hours!) Then after that, they took Donatello in the _back_. They wouldn't let me come back, and since it was just a simple snip-snip I didn't think anything of it. (Let me just preface this all by saying that the animal shelter I adopted him from said that in two weeks he'd need his stitches out.) Anywho- The orderly asked for Donatello and inquired if he "bites". I said, "Well, I've only had him for two weeks, and in that time he's not bit anyone or even tried too, he might growl though. Just becareful." So I did warn the woman! Not two minutes later after taking him in the _back_, she came back out and insisted I muzzle him. I kind of chuckled, "Is he giving you that bad of a problem?" She rolled her eyes and said, "Yep," really attitude-ish! Then on her way back I asked her, "Could you please take a look at that bald spot on his head," She whipped around and said all cocky like again, "That'll cost you an office visit," I said, "Fine, forget it." Once he was back out in my hands I asked if she could prescribe -anything- over the counter, or recommend anything... She kept shaking her head and acting as if I was "wasting" her time.

Needless to say, I'll never go back there again!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Word of caution.... 

Unless you know your vet very well NEVER let any vet or tech take your dog to the "back" to do anything. You should always be present, if they don't like that please take him to another vet.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Patt said:


> Word of caution....
> 
> Unless you know your vet very well NEVER let any vet or tech take your dog to the "back" to do anything. You should always be present, if they don't like that please take him to another vet.


Patt, Trust me I have never let them take her by herself-they never tried anyway but where she goes I go..Thanks for the advise-I really do have a nice clinic here in NY and the helpers are really great but, the first bad experience I do have with them I wont go back..
Kelly


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Patt said:


> Word of caution....
> 
> Unless you know your vet very well NEVER let any vet or tech take your dog to the "back" to do anything. You should always be present, if they don't like that please take him to another vet.


Patt, just curious and I'm sure the answer is really simple but why not let them take your dog to the back without you present?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Plain and simple you have no idea what they are doing to your pet. I like to know what is going on, possibly some rather not. Most things other than surgery can be done in the exam room with the guardian present, there is no reason to go to the "back" room.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

SMoore said:


> I go to Banfield sometimes to buy heartworm prevention when im running low and forget to order it online. That's the only thing I use them for, I wont let them touch my dogs.
> 
> When I first got Pandora I took her there and they wanted to give her the shots without me in the room, like they wanted to take her in the back to give shots.
> 
> ...



Banfield will let your purchase heartworm prevention without your dog being a patient there???


I'd never let anyone take my dog in the back without me to give them shots. That worries me a lot that people would be ok with that. The only time they took one of mine in the back without me was to get an X-Ray, but I guess that's one of those things they can't do in the room haha.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree Banfield is WAY expensive! The day I got Sierra I was in the SF Bay Area visiting my parents and I took her in to get her next round of puppy shots and the bill was over $60!

When I found my own private vet, they offered a puppy package (that would have included the shots I had paid for previously) for $150. That included ALL of her sets of shots, her microchip, fecal exams, vet office exams for each set of shots and and 20% of her spay. 

I was glad that I found an actual vet, but mad that I had paid so much for only one office visit.


----------



## AmyLouise (Jul 19, 2008)

I, too, had a horrible experience with the Banfield Pet Hospital. I described the situation in another thread, but here it is again:

In August, 2008, I bought a collie pup (7 mos). She had demodectic mange on her muzzle. I wanted to take her to MY vet (where I've taken my cats for the past 20 years) but my husband insisted we go to Banfield, where he has taken his dogs (and had good results). I acquiesced.

Boy! Was I sorry! The doctor recommended "increasing doses of Ivermectin" to treat the mange. I asked, very diplomatically, "Isn't Ivermectin toxic to collies?" 

I refused his suggested treatment and said I'd handle the mange problem myself. This doc and I got off on a really wrong foot. My problem is I signed up for the one-year plan, so I'm stuck with Banfield until the end of this summer. What I can do, though, is request to see the other doctor. I was furious and told my husband that I'm moving Bethany to my vet after the contract expires.

Had I not done my homework prior to buying a collie, I could have ended up with a very seriously damaged or dead dog. Banfield patrons beware!!! Do your own research. I wish I had done research on Banfield before signing up with them, but my sister recommended it as well as my husband, so... that's what happened.

Amy

p.s.
Collie Girl's mange disappeared in 2-3 weeks with an application of Promeris. No side effects, no sick dog.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

The Banfield I interned at was expensive, but still cheaper than the retard vet my paremts use. >_>

I have twice used the Banfield in the Petsmart I work at, and it was an okay experience, both times. The vets and techs were nice (helps, I'm sure, that I know them), and they worked with my boy cat well.

I would rather have a private vet, to be honest, but with my limited mobility right now, my options are very few.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I've had to use the Banfield vet twice, for different dogs and was pleased with their service. One dog was emaciated, tick covered with kennel cough (found him on a Sat afternoon at work.). Other dog was my brother's, who told me on a Sat afternoon that he was acting funny. He ended up having Vestibular disease.


----------

